# Lord of the Rings Trilogy - Blu-ray Extended version



## waldo563

I hope this is the right place to post this question. Has anyone seen any information on a release date for the extended version of the Lord of the Rings Trilogy on Blu-Ray? I know the theatrical version is out but I refuse to buy that version only to end up buying the extended version when it finally releases. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## mechman

*Re: Blu-ray Releases: July 2009*

Amazon has it listed as 2011 or 2012. :thumbsdown:

I also moved this to it's own thread.


----------



## Bob_99

waldo563 said:


> I know the theatrical version is out but I refuse to buy that version only to end up buying the extended version when it finally releases. Any information would be appreciated.


Ditto.

My guess is that they will wait until sales of the theatrical version slows or falls before they cash in on the extended version. :sad:

Bob


----------



## waldo563

I guess they haven't made enough money from sales of the DVD theatrical version then the extended version. Another case of unbridled greed. I guess I will just have to wait then. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Wayde

waldo563 said:


> I guess they haven't made enough money from sales of the DVD theatrical version then the extended version. Another case of unbridled greed. I guess I will just have to wait then. Thanks for the feedback.


I thought they were going to time the releases of the BD LOTR around the time of the Hobbit movie. Or was that just the theatrical BD release? 

In any event, as annoying as the double dip is, I am glad that the "Director's Cut" is even made at all and that it's given so much care in both video and sound when it does arrive. There is nothing saying they have to release an "extended cut" at all. Once upon a time nobody ever saw a director's cut. I'm still happy that disc media gives us that opportunity.


----------



## GregBe

I just saw that Peter Jackson did an interview, and stated that the extended version will be realeased on blu-ray next year. Lets hope that is trueraying:


----------



## Bob_99

That is great news. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Lordoftherings

I will rent the Theatrical versions.

* But I will purchase the Extended Editions, next year. :bigsmile: Just have to be patient, that's all.

P.S. Mmm... I prefer the avatar of Bob_99 just above (LOTR: The Return of the King).


----------



## spartanstew

GregBe said:


> I just saw that Peter Jackson did an interview, and stated that the extended version will be realeased on blu-ray next year. Lets hope that is trueraying:


While possible, I would doubt it. The theatrical release has been pushed off until March (or later) of 2010, so if the EE's do come out in 2010, it probably won't be until xmas. I still think it'll be mid-2011


----------



## Bob_99

spartanstew said:


> While possible, I would doubt it. The theatrical release has been pushed off until March (or later) of 2010, so if the EE's do come out in 2010, it probably won't be until xmas. I still think it'll be mid-2011


I have to agree with the mid-2011 date. Sales will do much better if the Hobbit gets into theaters for Christmas of that year. The Blu-Ray extended discs would be great promo material for the movie and Peter Jackson is not only a good director but he's also very good at marketing.

This assumes of course that the Hobbit gets done in the timeline that was provided (if it gets done at all). 

Bob


----------



## Lordoftherings

So, I guess it's all about money. Of course it is. 

* Too bad, it's not for the consumer pleasure, but for the coffins of the big studios;
that's again a sad reality check. Ok, what's new and worthy of our attention, for our own satisfaction?


----------



## tiggers97

I've actually seen "the two towers" extended edition at Grocery Outlet earlier this year for $10 (don't bother going now. They've long sold out). I wouldn't be surprised if it was planned around promotions for the first Hobbit movie.


----------



## Lordoftherings

^ Lucky you, I bet you enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## tiggers97

If I hadn't already owned it, I'd say Yes . That was one release I couldn't wait to get my hands on when it came out.


----------



## Lordoftherings

^ Right on. :T


----------



## Bob_99

Heavily agree!

When the extended version came out, I had a 21" TV and used the DVD as an excuse to upgrade the TV and the DVD player. Then I tried hooking the sound out to my old Sansui system that I bought in the early 70s while overseas. That was so good that I figured it was a good excuse to upgrade the speakers and add a sub. Then I went to a new receiver but moved on quickly to separates. That sounded so good that I treated the room with bass treatment and early reflection treatment.

I'm not sure I'll be able to afford the Hobbit if it's done better than the LOTR trilogy.

:bigsmile:

Bob


----------



## spartanstew

LOTR - FOTR EE was the first movie we watched in my theater just before xmas. The next year we watched FOTR EE and TTT EE back to back. The following year we watched all three back to back to back - 12 great hours.

I'm really bummed though, because I sold my EE's about 1 year ago figuring the BDs would be out by now.


----------



## Lordoftherings

spartanstew said:


> LOTR - FOTR EE was the first movie we watched in my theater just before xmas. The next year we watched FOTR EE and TTT EE back to back. The following year we watched all three back to back to back - 12 great hours.
> 
> I'm really bummed though, because I sold my EE's about 1 year ago figuring the BDs would be out by now.


I'm with you man, don't despair, the day will come soon enough. :T
Just don't think about it, and watch "Transformers 1 & 2" on Blu for now. :bigsmile:
There is also "Spiderman 1, 2 & 3 on blu. :shh:
And what about "The Matrix 1, 2 & 3, also on Blu. :jiggy: :whew: 
And a whole lot more Blues... :yes:

* There is a saying: "Best is yet to come".


----------



## Owen Bartley

I know this is an OLD thread, but I didn't see a newer one, so I'm dumping some info here.

I got an email from Amazon the other day because I had signed up for notice of the EE being released on Blu. They still don't show a date, but it looks like they are accepting pre-orders now. It was $38.99 when I first checked.



> Dear Amazon.com Customer,
> 
> We're happy to inform you that the item you requested, "The Lord of the Rings Motion Picture Trilogy (Limited Extended Edition)," is now available to pre-order on Blu-ray exclusively at Amazon.com.
> 
> The extended trilogy features 26 hours of bonus material, including the rare Costa Botes documentaries, plus a bonus digital copy of each film available online.


----------



## SinCron

Suspected release, 2011 or 2012. money grubbing.... I assume he's working on getting it to 3D which will be the theatrical version first.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Ugh, I hope not! Don't waste your time on 3D, just do a proper video transfer on this one, PJ! If I remember correctly, the reviews of the first BD trilogy were universally disappointed with the video transfer, especially on FOTR.

I did assume that he would try to release it and gear it towards The Hobbit before or after its theatrical release, and then when I got that email I felt a little ray of hope that it might be out sooner. At least shoot for Christmas 2011 and get it out this year.


----------



## chrapladm

Ok I am confused........Is the latest BR version of the LOTR (FOTR) not a very good edition?

I have watched the movie on my PS3 and the line doubler makes the EE SD copy I have of the FOTR awesome. I figured I would get the rest atleast in BR if they are slightly better. Usually the BR copies are better than just using the PS3.

SO before I go out and buy the FOTR is it not a good copy compared to the SD EE as far as video quality and SQ?

I know when I first got hellboy BR and watched it on our Samsung TV it looked like you were watching the movie through a window and the actors were on the other side. Something the PS3 line double cant do but it comes close.

I have been waiting 4ever to watch the LOTR movies again since moving to OZ. I haven't even watched the FOTR EE SD because I have a new PS3(since 2009) and the movies are region coded. So I am waiting to buy the BR copies for here in OZ.


----------



## Mightywetfoot

Most people were upset because they only released the TE instead of the EE and they rated it down IMO.


----------



## chrapladm

Rated it down????

Does that mean that its just peoples opinions is all. Meaning the movie is the same with the added benefits of BR but peoples opinions are the only thing that has changed?

Here is a quote I found which I think somes it up:

"_ The decision to pick this first edition up, rather than waiting for the extended set is one that comes down to personal preference and patience. New Line could have given fans more reason to buy this with some exclusive HD features, but chose not to. Even with the issues we had with the video quality, this is still the best-looking version of the film that's ever been available for the home market, so that's something to consider."_

Reminds me of my Hellboy BR. If there are any flaws you will see them in a clear non grainy BR. So a 10 year old movie I am sure you will be able to see some of the flaws. And I also read that they weren't using the best of technology to put this out on BR in regards to the first movie. The reviews said that as the movie progress through the series the movies got better and with the Return of The King it was by far the better edition.

Seams like the SD copy is going to be hard to beat for me then. the SD copy also hides the flaws much better because of the smearing affect I guess you could call it compared to the BR. I wonder then if the audio is really that much better. I thought the SD EE was awesome on my PS3 when I first got it so I am a bit apprehensive at wanting to buy this. I wish I could just rent it and see for myself but have not seen it anywhere.









Hurry up already!!!!


----------



## chrapladm

Does anyone know if the LOTR BR EE trilogy will be region coded?

Or are the other BR editions region coded?


----------



## Owen Bartley

Not sure about region coding, but it seems that the EE BD will be available at then end of June and that FOTR will actually get a new remaster from the digital originals.

Here's a quick link, but the news is all over now. That makes me happy and I might just go ahead and pre-order it knowing that they are trying to at least up the quality on the first disc. I was going to wait for the reviews, but that might be enough for me.


----------



## chrapladm

I would preorder if I new it was Region free. But I will just have to wait.


----------

